#ubuntu-ar 2011-07-04
 * mama21mama 0/
<marianom> beuno: ping!
<beuno> marianom, pong!
<marianom> todo bien estimado beuno?
<marianom> beuno: estamos con el tema de la reoficializacion (?) del team argentino como loco
<marianom> no podemos ver el bug donde se lleva a cabo la discusion porque solo vos sos admin del grupo
<marianom> es posible que agregues a los sospechosos de siempre como admines?
<beuno> marianom, sip, que grupo es?
<marianom> ubuntu-ar
<marianom> este es el link del bug que no vemos... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-locoteams/+bug/784688
<beuno> marianom, listo (creo)
<marianom> veamos
<marianom> sweet, beuno. cha gracias.
<marianom> si unimix anda por ahi, que se fije para confirmarnos que lo ve
<unimix> marianom, beuno: acabo de recibir el mail de suscripcion al bug - Thanks
<beuno> np
<jgc84> buenas tardes necesito la ayuda de un experto en mysql
<unimix> marianom, beuno: la URL para acceder al bug es esta https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/784688 ? Porqe me dice que esa pagina no existe
<jgc84> el problema es que por hacer un hot copy de la base de datos la misma quedo corrupta
<marianom> jgc84: sugiero #mysql-es
<beuno> unimix, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-locoteams/+bug/784688
<unimix> beuno: LP saids "there is no page w/this address in LP"
<jgc84> gracias marianom aparte de ese hay algun otra sala en español
<beuno> unimix, estas logueado?
<Stoneangel> buenas, alguien sabe como configurar Thunderbird para que revise todas las cuentas al iniciar el programa?
<unimix> beuno: era ese "pequelo detalle " Thanks :)
<beuno> Stoneangel, creo que eso lo configuras en cada cuenta
<unimix> Stoneangel: en cada cuenta hay una opcion que indica si se debe revisar nuevos mensajes al inicio de TB
<Stoneangel> lo tengo marcado en todas las cuentas, pero al iniciar el programa solo busca los mensajes nuevos para la cuenta que está al frente, para las otras solo busca cuando ha pasado el tiempo de revisar nuevos mensajes cada XX tiempo
<unimix> Stoneangel: Server settings de cada cuenta y sobre el panel derecho en la seccion Server Settings
<Stoneangel> ya lo tengo configurado en todas las cuentas, pero como dije solo me revisa la cuenta que está al frente, para que revise las otras tengo que esperar a que pase el tiempo de revisión periódica o hacerlo manualmente
<beuno> Stoneangel, que raro, tiene que ser un bug entonces
<unimix> beuno, marianom: es solamente para el follow up del LoCo Council o entendi mal ?
<beuno> que version de ubuntu estas corriendo?
<beuno> unimix, es el bug que trackea este tema
<Stoneangel> me pasa en ubuntu y en win7, el thunderbird se ha actualizado varias veces pero el problema persiste a pesar del cambio de versión
<unimix> beuno: si, pero por lo que entiendo es para uso del LoCo Council. Es decir, nosotros no tenemos que registrar nada ahi. En todo caso es para consultarlo. Es asi ?
<beuno> si, y para comunicaciones creo
<unimix> Stoneangel: si te pasa en ambos ambitos me da la impresion que es algo relacionado con la configuracion de las cuentas (que supongo estaran igual en ambas instancias de TB)
<unimix> beuno: gracias
<Stoneangel> si, tengo 5 cuentas del mismo servidor IMAP
<unimix> Stoneangel: acabo de hacer un trabajo en el cual se administraban cinco o seis cuentas IMAP contra el mismo server y funciona perfecto. Cada cuenta es una entidad aparte.
<Stoneangel> eso es lo raro, porque en teoría debería funcionar, pero no lo hace, y si fuese error general, porque cuando pasa el tiempo estipulado si revisa todas las cuentas o cuando se da manualmente en recibir mensajes de todas las cuentas
 * mama21mama 0/
<josedb> hola a todos, alguien tiene idea de porque no se puede entrar a una maquina por samba usando el icono (nombre netbios) pero si por ip?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-07-05
<Guest59585> Hola gente de Ubuntu, tengo una duda con respecto a la version 11.04, al arrancar no me muestra el escritorio muestra solamente el puntero se escucha el sonido del login pero nada mas que eso
<Guest59585> alguien conoce o sabe que puede ser mi chipset de video es un dh67
<Guest59585> de intel por si les sirve, espero que alguien me pueda ayudar. Gracias
<Guest59585> alguien conoce o sabe que puede ser mi chipset de video es un H67
<unimix> Guest59585: fijate en http://www.intel.com/cd/products/services/emea/spa/chipsets/ec-H67/index.htm
<unimix> y en http://www.intel.com/products/desktop/chipsets/ec-h67/h67-overview.htm
<Guest36424> gracias unimix perdon por la demora
<Guest36424> ahora me fijo
<Guest36424> una cosa importante es que luego de varios reinicios me inicia sin problemas
 * mama21mama 0/
<mama21mama> internet rip
<mama21mama> qepd
<mama21mama> http://alt1040.com/2011/07/iran-anuncia-el-lanzamiento-de-su-propia-internet
<mama21mama> fuira monopolio.
<mama21mama> D-coy, ya tu hermana me puso el agua de los mates?
<mama21mama> avisame.
<PabloR> hola ayuda no funciona youtube
<mama21mama> PabloR, como no funciona?
<mama21mama> a que te refieres?
<mama21mama> ves videos de otras webs?
<mama21mama> si no tienes adobe flash puedes usar youtube en modo html5
<mama21mama> http://www.youtube.com/html5
<mwallacesd> Buenas
<mama21mama> buenas
<granjero> buenas! alguien sabe como hacer un bakup automático de evolution?
<granjero> encontré esto pero cuando lo ejecuto no termina nunca el proceso... https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=95987
#ubuntu-ar 2011-07-06
<mama21mama> http://pastebin.2.je/l/66 interesante, etica en ingenieria en sistemas
<mama21mama> http://mamalibre.no-ip.org/pub/mumble.png
<mama21mama> pass: prueba
<mama21mama> del mumble
<Lacho> buenas noches
<mama21mama> buenas
<Lacho> gente les hago una consulta, me recomiendan algun manual de voz ip, estoy empezando es esto
<juanma> hola como estan?
<chory> beuno estas ?
<chory> buenos dias
<beuno> chory, un poco, si
<chory> buenisimo, mira estoy tratando de medir el consumo de un server
<chory> cuando le hacen un stress
<chory> tenes una idea de como puedo ahcerlo
<chory> ?
<chory> quiero loguear a un archivo el top o algo parecido se te ocurre algo ?
<chory> sorry ya lo solucione hice top -n1 >> archivo.log
<chory> jejeje
<chory> gracias me inspiraste
<chory> RFM :P
#ubuntu-ar 2011-07-07
 * mama21mama :. mumble: mamalibre.no-ip.org port 8000
 * mama21mama :. pass: prueba
<mama21mama> #mumble: mamalibre.no-ip.org port 8000 pass prueba
<duende> hola
<chory> hola
<duende> hola, que tal? usa xubuntu ??
 * mama21mama 0/
#ubuntu-ar 2011-07-08
<Guest80563> Hola Gente de Ubuntu
<Guest80563> tengo una consulta, no se que hacer luego de instalar Ubuntu 11.04, al pasar el grub me muestra la pantalla en negro y queda el puntero visible y se escucha como que inicia en el login de acceso al sistema operativo
<Guest80563> siempre queda en este estado, aunque luego de reiniciar varias veces suele iniciar en modo seguro
<Guest80563> alguien sabe si hay una incompatibilidad entre la version 11.04 y el chipset Intel H67
<Guest80563> la version que instale es la de 64 bits
<granjero> hola
<sisa__> alguien por aki
<sambalespetri> hola. hay actividad en este canal?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-07-09
 * mama21mama 0/
 * mama21mama :. mumble server: mamalibre.no-ip.org port 8000 pass prueba
<mama21mama> a los que quieran intercambiar ideas en conferencia voip grupal, pongo a dispocicion mi banda ancha. con el servidor murmur para cliente mumble. server: mamalibre.no-ip.org port 8000 sala que cree para nosotros los ubunteros #ubuntu-ar
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, no soy argentino... pero que buena idea!
<mama21mama> SergioMeneses, puse ubuntu-ar pero no significa que solo exclusivo paar argentinos.
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, vale :D
<SergioMeneses> igula la idea esta super buena!
<mama21mama> mas que nada creo que escribir aveces resulta algo molesto teniendo la posibilidad de hablar.
<mama21mama> claro
<mama21mama> hasta ahora somos 3
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, pues depende!
<mama21mama> conectados.
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<mama21mama> hace poco eramos 15 usuarios.
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, ahora andabamos trabajando para la ubuntu developer week y todo se hace por irc
<SergioMeneses> asi que depende
<mama21mama> bueno hay que educar a usar la voz.
<sambalespetri> buenas
<mama21mama> buenas,
<sambalespetri> hace unos dias que sigo el canal
<mama21mama> a joya
<sambalespetri> vi gente conectada pero no actividad
<SergioMeneses> sambalespetri, saludos
<SergioMeneses> sambalespetri, depende... aveces si hay, pero otras nos
<sambalespetri> sera que a estas horas se pone lindo
<sambalespetri> no es problema para mi. me alegra que estén
<mama21mama> joya
<SergioMeneses> sambalespetri, oks
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, que significa joya?
<mama21mama> lunfardo argentino
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, sos ubuntu user cierto?
<mama21mama> si uso ubuntu como distro principal.
<mama21mama> ahora ando en la rama lubuntu 11.04
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, la semana pasada conoci a un argentino q trabaja para canonical
<sambalespetri> disculpen
<SergioMeneses> sambalespetri, si?
<mama21mama> si?
<sambalespetri> soy lector de las listas de correo de ubuntu-ar
<sambalespetri> y la lista es muy activa
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, https://picasaweb.google.com/sergioandresmeneses/Campusparty2011#5624816777319166754
<SergioMeneses> sambalespetri, super :D
<sambalespetri> ustedes particpan en ella?
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, es facundo y esta en el proyecto ubuntu one
<SergioMeneses> sambalespetri, la verdad no... pero si me la paso por el irc
<sambalespetri> supuse mal entonces
<mama21mama> screenshot http://twitpic.com/5nal2x
<mama21mama> viendo
<sambalespetri> pense que era la misma gente. por eso me llamo la atención que aqui no encontrara actividad durante el dia
<SergioMeneses> sambalespetri, pero no hay lio
<sambalespetri> claro
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, a mi el mumble me deja sin sonido
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> lo descondigura todo
<SergioMeneses> desconfigura
<sambalespetri> es que escuchar el irc me parece una buena forma de aprender y ayudar
<mama21mama> SergioMeneses, http://mamalibre.no-ip.org/pub/dispositivo-sistema.png
<mama21mama> tienes oss alsa o pulseaudio
<mama21mama> elige el mejor en tu caso.
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, pulse
<mama21mama> yo uso alsa
<mama21mama> en mumble
<sambalespetri> Sergio Meneses, me suena tu nombre. quizás de los ubuntu open weeks?
<SergioMeneses> sambalespetri, seguro
<SergioMeneses> sambalespetri, mama21mama https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> por si las dudas xD
<mama21mama> viendo
<mama21mama> bien
<sambalespetri> hasta  mañana
<SergioMeneses> sambalespetri, oks
<SergioMeneses> :D
<mama21mama> che nadie le gusta hablar?
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, jajaja
<mama21mama> haha
<mama21mama> que te reis che? xD
<Naudy> buenas noches a todos los presentes
<Naudy> saludos
<mama21mama> buenas
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, que decis q el mumble para habalr mas... y todos estan callados o q?
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, como vas?
<Naudy> todo bien SergioMeneses
<mama21mama> SergioMeneses, se van creadno topic
<mama21mama> y la charla va fluyendo.
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, oks oks
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, :D
<mama21mama> el topic pata iniciar el murmur fue el proyecto que tenemos.
<mama21mama> estamos viendo en que lenguaje programarlo.
<mama21mama> los topicos van mutando... igual hay una sala de offtopic.
<mama21mama> para los que quieren hablar de otra cosa.
<mama21mama> esta es la idea: https://github.com/mama21mama/clusterweb
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, en phyton?
<mama21mama> vemos... cual seria .
<mama21mama> algunos saben algun codigo otro no...
<mama21mama> pero el primero que haga un push con algun lenguaje por ahi lo seguimos con ese.
<mama21mama> o tal vez con algun otro paralelo.
<mama21mama> la idea esta.
<duende> hola, tengo una duda, cuando uso harddisk para mirar las caracteristicas de mi PC en la parte de pantalla, (Display) me dice que la version y el vendedor de OpenGl es unknow
<duende> que significa esto??
 * mama21mama 0/
<duende> \0
#ubuntu-ar 2011-07-10
<mama21mama> el PastorOmar se robando seguidores de san ignucio
<mama21mama> xD
<mama21mama> mumble: mamalibre.no-ip.org port 8000
<mama21mama> yonovoto
<elkuka> hola
<elkuka> como va, necesito una mano para cambiar el formato de un a spreadsheet en ibreoffice
<elkuka> alguien me da una mano?
<mama21mama> spreadsheet?
<elkuka> necesito que este en utf-8
<elkuka> hoja de calculo(como excel?)
<elkuka> para poder grabarlo como csv despuess
<elkuka> ayer un amio lo hizo pero oy estoy inentando hace 2 horas y no encuentro la opcion "export utf-8"
<elkuka> *amigo
<mama21mama> propiedades de documento?
<mama21mama> elkuka, en herramienta
<mama21mama> opciones
<mama21mama> cargar/guardar
<elkuka> lo tengo en ingles lo siento
<elkuka> en opciones load/save creo es lo mismo
<elkuka> me da la opcion utf-8 par emportar a html
<elkuka> y me pregunrta quien quiero que lo haga netscape, libreofficewritter....
<elkuka> se supone que elija libreoffice writter a utf 8
<elkuka> eso lo vi, pero no me deja, o no veo como...
<elkuka> ayer mi amigoo llego a un dialogo que dice "export utf-8"
<elkuka> gracias igual mama
<gbase> hi/hola
<gbase> it's someone online?
<Triviox> hola gbase
#ubuntu-ar 2012-07-03
<santipepa> hola!!!!
<sisa_> hola, alguna aplicacion para gestionar telefono movil que no sea wammu?
<ruke> hola :)
<ruke> hay alguien? e__e
<ruke> buenas :3
#ubuntu-ar 2012-07-04
<chory1> buenas gente tanto tiempo
<chory1> como anda el canal ?
<sisa_> hola, como instalo desde un terminal los archivos cargados a /var/cache/apt/archives/ con aptoncd
<beuno> sisa_, no se como hacer con aptoncd, pero deberia funcionar: sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<beuno> eso va a instalar todos los debs en esa carpeta
<sisa_> si, eso quiero, por que aptoncd no permite instalar sino quemas la iso y no quiero quemar...
<sisa_> beuno: apppp pos si que lo esta haciendo....
<sisa_> senkiuss
<chory1> podes montar la iso, igual lo mejor si los tenes es que instales
<beuno> np
<chory1> desde el archivo
#ubuntu-ar 2012-07-05
<tkw-one_Reload>  creo que el futbol brasilero sera campeon de las siguientes copas, por largo, largo tiempo
<tkw-one_Reload>  Felicitaciones Corinthians, felicitaciones brasil, ... bienvenidos a japon
<tkw-one_Reload>  ¿y quien es el campeon?..... pues CORINTHIANS ... ¿y quien gano la copa?.... pues CORINTHIANS ... ¿y quien le tapo la boca a los bocones? ... pues CORINTHIANS .... jajajaja y ahora ¿quien va para japon? .. pues CORINTHIANS ... y lo m3jor de todo .... CORINTHIANS sera campeon del mundo.
<granjero> hola
<granjero> como andan?
<granjero> no me esta andando sendmail
<granjero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076941/
<granjero> ahi esta la salida de la instalacion
<granjero> salen unos warnings que no entiendo
<granjero> sendamil me da ese error WARNING: local host name (nombre de mi pc) is not qualified; see cf/README: WHO AM I?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-07-06
<ayudita> hola, tengo una preguntita
<ayudita> es posible aplicar una particion home ya existente y en uso, despues de hacer la instalación?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-07-01
<jotaxpe> hola, alguien sabe como poner a banshee en segundo plano en aplicaciones al inicio en ubuntu 12.04? como lo hace rhythmbox, para mantener el reproductor en el control de sonido??
#ubuntu-ar 2013-07-04
<Germanaz0> hola a todos
<Germanaz0> hay alguien por aqui ?
<Germanaz0> por alla ?
<Germanaz0> y por ahi tmb ?
<Germanaz0> alguien sabe como embeber un subtitulo a un mp4
<Germanaz0> de manera rapida ?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-07-05
<angel___> hola hay alguien
<angel___> disponible hoy???
<angel___> ??
<angel___> ?
<angel___> hola!!
<angel___> !
<angel___> hola!!!
#ubuntu-ar 2013-07-07
<danielelflaco> hola gente me pueden orientar donde hay un tutorial explique paso a paso como poner o eliminar archivos o temas del escritorio he mirado en yuo tube  y la verdad no caso una tengo instalado 12.04 ubu y no me gusta el aspacto sera lo mucho q use win
#ubuntu-ar 2014-06-30
<ratman> buenas
#ubuntu-ar 2014-07-01
<invitado_web> hola hace dias instale ubuntu en una maquina que tenia windows 8 pero ahora no me aparece windows 8 en el grub, por lo que he investigado creo debo crear una particion efi?
<GridCube> es posible
<GridCube> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<invitado_web> solo con crear una particion fat32 me creara una particion efi? porque ya vi este manual y entre con gparted pero no vi una opcion especifica donde pudiera seleccionar si es particion efi
<invitado_web> hola tengo un problema al instalar ubuntu en una pc con windows 8 instalado perdi el grub para ingresar a windows
<invitado_web> lo que he leido es porque necesito una particion efi pero lo que he visto se crea desde windows
#ubuntu-ar 2014-07-02
<chrstn> ¡Buenos días! Soy un usuario de Ubuntu desde hace unos 5 años y estoy de a poco informandome sobre la comunidad. Me gustaría en algún tiempo contribuir con código a toda la comunidad de Ubuntu
<chrstn_gmnz> hola, acabo de conectarme desde irssi, me encanta irssi!
#ubuntu-ar 2015-07-02
<marco22> Tengo un problema de audio. Hay alguien que me ayude?
